# Vampirella Plastic Kit Coming from X-Plus



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

This is courtesy of from kaijubattle.net., reporting from Winter Wonderfest in Japan. The sign does say plastic, not vinyl. They're also coming out with an Allosaurus and Triceratops in vinyl from Harryhausen's One Million Years B.C:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man , just tell me where to click to order!!!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Love the back of the base as well!

http://www.bucwheat.com/sl/vamp/v140.jpg


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I hope it doesn't have a price tag like most X-Plus figures. Very cool sculpt though. I wonder what scale it is in.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice but seeing as they've done Harryhausen in vinyl many times why can't they do some plastic Harryhausen kits?


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

It's supposedly 1/8. It's interesting, a lot of X-Plus' vinyl kits of japanese kaiju were in Aurora tribute-style boxes, especially the classic long boxes, with the X-Plus logo styled after the 70's Aurora insignia. I wonder if the Vampirella kit is the first in a series of actual Aurora-style styrene kits?


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe these were novelty re-boxing for Wonderfest, I don't know. From Mark Warthling's post at the Facebook Figure Model Kits group:


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

X-plus/Shonen Ric recently posted some new pics of the styrene Vampirella kit parts breakdown on their Twitter feed, along with shots of their upcoming Harryhausen and Godzilla vinyl statues:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327850079110262784


https://twitter.com/shounen_ric_xp?lang=en


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hope I can get (& afford) one.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Same here!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

This looks like a great kit. Any more news on it? Can we order one? Thanks!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Marko said:


> This looks like a great kit. Any more news on it? Can we order one? Thanks!


Been looking for news on it everyday Marko, but I personally haven't seen anything more on it since the Super Fest photos were posted. The Star Ace (X-Plus) Facebook site said that it would be up on their Star Ace website soon...but this was back in September, and no preorders are listed. None on HLJ or HobbyJapan1999 either. It's interesting that the prototype's base has been altered somewhat for the final kit, probably to save on tooling costs. Looking at the current kit parts, it looks like it's been engineered extremely well and should be easy to build. Star Ace on their Facebook page page was soliciting ideas for additional kits in the line. I'm not sure which way they want to go...more comic heroines like Vampirella? Manga/anime characters like Vampire Hunter D? Live action characters like Batman, Superman, Bond? One good thing is that they respect the whole Aurora "character with base" figure kits that they popularized, and they wish to pay tribute to with the new kits:

*Star Ace Toys Ltd*

tSepitSpornembrnoeesrsooS tSl17hred · 

Star Ace and X-Plus are getting into plastic model kits! Done in homage to the great Aurora monster kits of the past, the first one will be the sexy siren from Drakulon - Vampirella! What do you think of Vampirella? What other model kits would you like to see from Star Ace and X-Plus? Let us know in the comments below!
Read about the history of model kits in Japan and more about this Vampirella kit - https://us.ric-toy.com/ric_2020_summer_vprl











+4


2727
8 Comments
11 Shares
Like

Comment

Share


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I have had many of the Vampirella statues and kits, this one is right at the top. Always loved that cover art.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Now in stock at Amok Time, hopefully in soon at Cult's and other dealers:









X-Plus Vampirella 1/8th scale plastic model kit


X-Plus Vampirella 1/8th scale plastic model kit Famous Monsters Aurora Creepy Eerie Forry Ackerman




amoktime.com


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks like the first release sold out...according to Hobby Search Japan X-Plus is doing a second run, plus the Frightening Lightning version:









Vampirella 1/8 Plastic Model Kit (Secondary Production) (Plastic model) - HobbySearch Gundam Kit/etc. Store


Our shop retails 1/8 Vampirella 1/8 Plastic Model Kit (Secondary Production) (Plastic model) Vampirella X-Plus 020619 Gundam Kit/etc on the Web.



www.1999.co.jp













Vampirella 1/8 Plastic Model Kit Glows in the Dark Ver. (Plastic model) - HobbySearch Gundam Kit/etc. Store


Our shop retails 1/8 Vampirella 1/8 Plastic Model Kit Glows in the Dark Ver. (Plastic model) Vampirella X-Plus 020404 Gundam Kit/etc on the Web.



www.1999.co.jp


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Mine is coming tomorrow, Amazon had it on sale fo 39.95 briefly( very briefly,jacked up to 79.95 now)


----------

